

Google Megastore: Providing Scalable, HA Storage for Interactive Services - yarapavan
http://www.cidrdb.org/cidr2011/Papers/CIDR11_Paper32.pdf

======
mark_l_watson
Great paper. I tend to work on medium scale systems but I always enjoy reading
material from companies like Google, Facebook and Twitter on how they manage
scaling, especially data stores.

There is an interesting pattern: the more scalable a data store is the larger
the hassle of writing application code against it. I am lucky that MongoDB
master slave has been sufficient for what I have been doing because it is
almost as simple to use as a RDMS. It is clear that writing against HBase and
Cassandra takes more effort and it is more difficult to be in an agile
development mode.

------
schumihan
The architecture of MegaStore is so complicated... There are so many roles in
the system, e.g. stateless replicate server, different stateful paxos
instances, stateful co-coordinator, bigtable and other auxilary roles.

I suspect some roles are added later because the original implementation does
not meet their design goal, as patch to normal software product.

It is a nightmare for operation engineers of GAE.

